# Atriga-Mahnung nach Fahrticketkontrolle



## StephanieH (30 Januar 2018)

Hallo,

unser Sohn ist wegen nicht funktionierendem Ticketautomaten schwarz gefahren und erwischt worden. Pech, ok... Nun bekommt er von atriga Mahnungen, da diese laut Auskunft der Bahn die Betreiber der Strecke Düsseldorf - Wuppertal seien. 

Er hat natürlich Sorge, wenn er nicht sofort bezahlt... Atriga Keolis eurobahn ist auf dem Zettel der Kontrolleurin aufgedruckt, im Anschreiben ist Keolis Deutschland GmbH & Co. KG angegeben als Betreff.
Der Betrag ist von ursprünglich 60€ auf 145,31 angestiegen.

Ist Atriga Keolis und atriga Inkasso das gleiche Unternehmen?
Vorsichtshalber sind die 60€ an die genannte Bankverbindung auf dem Zettel der Kontrolleurin beglichen worden.

Danke für Eure Hilfe.
Stephanie


----------



## Hippo (31 Januar 2018)

Da sind wir der falsche Ansprechpartner. Da müßt ihr euch mit dem Anbieter auseinandersetzen.

https://www.recht-gehabt.de/ratgebe...-was-tun-darf-man-ohne-fahrschein-fahren.html


----------



## Reducal (31 Januar 2018)

Ein Rechtfertigungs-/Schuldausschließungsgrund ist dann gegeben, wenn der "einzige" Automat versagt. Dann kann man erstmal fahren, muss aber i. d. R. an der Zielhaltestelle nachträglich ein Ticket ziehen und entwerten.
Mit der Zahlung der 60 € auf ein Konto der Atriga wurde ein Schuldanerkenntnis geleistet, damit verwirkt man womöglich die Möglichkeit des Widerspruchs und das Inkasso darf im Rahmen seiner Autorisierung wahrscheinlich voll zulangen.


----------



## Teleton (31 Januar 2018)

Wende Dich mal hier hin:
www.schlichtungsstelle-nahverkehr.de/
oder dorthin wenn es kein Nahverkehr war:
www.soep-online.de
=Schlichtungsstelle für den öffentlichen Personenverkehr


----------



## StephanieH (31 Januar 2018)

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe trotz falscher Ansprechpartner. Das ist sehr nett von Euch.

Ich war letztlich "nur" verunsichert, ob sich da ein atriga - Inkasso - Fake eingemischt hat, da das Anschreiben so seltsame Formulierungen enthält, die eher bei einem Werbeschreiben angebracht wären, z.B. "Handeln Sie jetzt!".

Dann muss das Kind bezahlen... Aber wie gesagt: trotzdem vielen Dank und die Seite ist sehr interessant!
Herzliche Grüsse
StephanieH


----------



## Hippo (1 Februar 2018)

Versuchs mal mit Teletons Rat BEVOR Du zahlst


----------



## BenTigger (1 Februar 2018)

Hippo, sie HAT schon gezahlt....


----------



## Hippo (1 Februar 2018)

Jo, man kann aber auch rückfordern wg irrtümlicher Zahlung.
Das "bevor Du zahlst" bezog sich aber auf die Gebühren


----------

